# Trek Rail 7 Dropper Post



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

For those who have bought the Rail 7, do you wish the dropper post was a 150mm? I've finally settled on getting this bike but am wondering if I will be unhappy with the 130 mm travel.

Currently I have a bike with a 150mm dropper post which is fine, but occasionally I'll brush up against it on steeper trails and wish I had something even longer than 150.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I don’t have a Trek Rail, but just about any bike or ebike, I would want at least a 150mm drop post. You just need to make sure a 150mm will fit. 130mm dropper would suck if doing steep downhill trails.


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

The Rail 9.7 has a 150. It's a carbon frame vs the 7 which is aluminum. Not sure if the frame material changes the seat tube depth.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Aug 21, 2020)

I have just put on a oneup180mm dropper post & it is amazing. I didn't realise how in the way the 130 one was when dropped down. I have found the Trek lever to be quite flexy though. What were they thinking putting in a 130mm???


----------

